# What does Kenwood's Supreme+ do?



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Many Kenwood head units have a feature called Supreme+. I play only 320CBR mp3s. It happened that I had Supreme+ turned on the whole time. Today I tried turning it off, but I haven't done very extensive tests. It does feel like the volume level kind of drops with Supreme+ off. I suspect that it somehow boosts the highs and probably the lows. Any ideas what does it too? Is it better to have it off?


----------



## acidbass303 (Dec 3, 2010)

Its pretty much like Advanced Sound Retriever (ASR) on the pioneers. Supposedly enhaces the quality of compressed formats.


----------



## BigBadBakken (Feb 16, 2010)

On my Kenwood x794 I use it and it seems to just enhance the 'clarity' on the very upper end of the notes.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Damn!

So much hard and convoluted work to make the MP3s sound right when they could have channeled that energy into supporting lossless audio formats.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Quite honestly, I think that the claim that Supreme+ only restores the "lost" content of mp3s is BS. They boost highs. No question about it.

The difference between Supreme+ On and Off, is like night and day. By that I mean, you really can tell a difference immediately. I use 320CBR mp3s in my car. In my opinion, the true difference between 320CBR mp3s and CD quality music is not night and day. At very least, I haven't found a music track with which I could perform a blind test with great certainty using my Sennheiser HD555 headphones. Telling the difference between CD and quality mp3 recording using my budget car gear is even more hopeless.

Therefore, I would say that Kenwood's supreme+ does a lot more than than "restoring" the lost content. I think they seriously boost the highs.


----------

